# I need some major constructive criticism on this vid, something is wrong here



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

So, I was having a really really bad day. I probably shouldn't have even gotten on Cinny, but I did. He apparently was having a really bad day too, and the combination just wasn't a good thing, but it was what it was.

But then my husband says I'm not "moving back and forth" enough in the canter. Huh? I felt like I was following Cin, except the few times he short strided and "popped" me out of the saddle. Looking at the video, I think I look like I'm pumping him and pushing him...(very bad), even though it didn't feel like it, and opposite what my husband says. So now I'm confused.

OH and then, at the end I dropped my right rein and had to stop him, good thing he stops with seat, LOL

So, all criticism taken. No whining on my part, put me in the blender and then pour me back out. There is definitely something very wrong about this canter ride!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Not good at critiquing, but my instructor always insisted I Keep my shoulders directly above my (in a straight line) over my hips-you look to be riding a little forward of that line, which keeps you from that "deep" seat & lets you come out of the saddle. Also the horse is tossing his head a bit & gaping his mouth sometimes. Also, I was instructed to plant my elbows at the waist & not let them flop around-I was not suppossed to look like a chicken trying to take off. This was just part of her instructions that stuck w/me. If this doesn't make any sense-ignore it.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

The main problem I see here is that your reins were way too long...your hands were literally in your lap and this kept you from following Cinny's head properly...there was no where to go with your arms as you would have completely released him with even the slightest movement of your arms forward. I don't see an issue with your seat at the canter..your upper body may have had a little too much movement but that also came from, I believe, the too long reins. Since you weren't following to Cinny's comfort level, he was tossing his head and resisting which naturally made you hold more 

Hey, we all have bad days...keeps us humble


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

i would say in canter lift your hands a bit and follow with them more but idk what your husband is talking about  lol other than that i think you guys looked pretty good.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

First of all, thank you for the concise video, makes it much easier to critique 

Now, onto it. The main thing I notice that is causing everything in Cinny's canter to be unbalanced, jerky and unwilling is your general unbalance. This is stemming first of all from your too long stirrups and too small saddle. Simply shortening the stirrups in this saddle will not increase your stabilization because it is too small, your knees are just going to ride up onto the knee rolls.
What you AND your husband are both seeing is that in order to try to stabilize yourself you are pulling on the reins and holding your upper body rigid, and this combined with your saddle not allowing your leg to be positioned correctly is making your seat pop out behind the saddle with every stride.

To correct this, I would first find a new saddle to ride in that has less knee roll and a bigger seat size. There should be room for the space of a hand on the cantle when you are sitting in the saddle. Once you are in a saddle which is more correct for you, shorten your stirrups at least two holes that it is easy for you to sit up straight in the saddle and direct weight onto your seatbones. Finally, I would find someone to lunge you in the canter with a bucking strap that you are not catching Cinny in the mouth, and can use the bucking strap and your elbows against your hips to leverage yourself into the saddle.
Once your seat is more correct and stable, the issues with your contact, Cinny's headtossing and lack of forward motion should all be resolved.

Good luck!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Your saddle tree in banging him in the shoulders, he's reacting to it, he doesn't look sore, he looks annoyed. Your saddle doesn't seem to fit him nor you.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much, please keep them coming!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Agree with Anebel. A proper fitting saddle can do a lot for you, but you need to relax (and breathe) when you ride her and soften your hands. Use your core to regulate her speed instead of pulling on her mouth to slow her down. This will require you to loosen (or disengage) your hip so it follows your horses movement. Let your arms/hands follow her movements instead of brasing against it and you'll have a happier horse who wont throw her head around.


----------



## Flicagirl (Dec 8, 2010)

need to pick up your hands a bit and little tighter on the reins....also your upper body in moving to much and is leaning a lil forward....need to sit into the cater with your hips and follow the horse


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

Agreed with everyone else.

Also, as far as your shoulders and upper body....I found this video and it has helped me. Start at about the 5:00 minute mark.


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

In addition to what the others mentioned, here's what I see:

Your stirrups are too long and your legs are too far forwards, cause you to sit too far back in the saddle. Also, you're gripping with your knees. Try to loosen off your knees so that they are not gripping at all and relax your thighs so that you are using your calves more. Bring your legs back and under you and stretch those heels down (that's where shortening the stirrups will definitely help) so that your heel is aligned with your hip. Roll forwards so that you are sitting on your seat bones.

I agree that your reins are much too long. Your hands are in your lap. Move your hands forward and shorten the reins, and move your hands with the motion of the canter. Don't restrict your horse's head and try not to pull on his mouth so much.

I hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Today we had some improvement. I used my new webbers (yay) and shortened my reins yet pretended that I was holding threads that I didn't want to break. I also worked on thinking back to 20 years ago....riding Cloud (a paint I used to ride) bareback at a hand gallop through the creek. This was years ago when I had a good seat.... I remember racing with my friends and yet somehow not gripping at all with my legs but balancing on him as he went. We were separate, yet united. So, I dug down and tried to remember what things I felt, and I adjusted myself until I felt the same things on Cin. As soon as I let loose the thigh/knee death grip he shot out for about 10 strides, but then put his head down and relaxed. It was really amazing.

We still have work, but I think it was a step in the right direction.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

That video was really neat to watch the second one, its neat to see the effects you have on a horse with just simple movements of your body. The horse(in the video rocky) needs a little work on its neck, seems a bit thin and his head looks small to me LOL jk


----------

